# الجلفنه بالغمر علي الساخن



## م نادر خليل (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
عانقت جدران المنتدياتتعطرة لقدومكم ... وتزيّنتبأعذب عبارات الود والترحيبومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفي ممدودةلكفوفـكم لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذورالحب الراقي و العلم المنير ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـاإن شاء الله ثمراً عذباً صالحاً.. ونتشـارككالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضناالبعض في كل المجالاتأتمنى اننقضيوقت ممتع مفيد معاً


----------



## ali_sgc (4 مارس 2008)

thank you alot


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

جزاااك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح بحري (16 يونيو 2008)

*صلاح بحري*

الاخوه الاعزاء ،، هل هناك اي معلومات باللغة العربية عن الجلفنة ع البارد وماهي الاشياء التي يتم العمل على جلفنتها ،،، وفقكم الله


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (18 يونيو 2008)

مشكور وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## mjoda (18 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## aircraft (11 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## djamel9 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك أخي الكريم أنا منذو سنوات وأنا أحاول بتجارب بسيطة على جلفنة الحديد ...ولم أصل إلى الهدف المنشود
ومستمر في ذلك...فبعض الإخوى يطلبون التواصل عن طريق الإميل أو الهاتف ...ويعطون المعلومات بمقابل مبلغ مالي....؟ فإن توصلة إلى جديد أعد إخواني بطرحه في المنتدي مقابل دعوى إلى الله أن ينصر إخواننا المسلمين في فلسطين و في كل مكان....


----------



## مدحت الملاح (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamedzawya (8 يونيو 2014)

هل يوجد معلومات باللغة العربية اخي العزيز جزاك الله خير


----------



## mutDeng (21 سبتمبر 2014)

جزيت خيرا كثيرا


----------

